# Best one for heating my baby torts (ceramic emitter, infared, substrate heater)



## relaxkuma123 (May 20, 2011)

Which one is best heat source for heating my baby torts at night time? 
(ceramic emitter or infrared lamp or substrate heater...see below pictures)





I would like to buy one of them to be a heat source for my baby torts at the night time.
Please recommend me the best one.

Ekkapat
Thailand


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 20, 2011)

Lizards are adapted to absorbing heat through their bellies from below, so you want a heat rock or an under-tank heater for them. Turtles, however, are adapted to absorbing heat through their carapace from above, so you want an overhead heat source for a tortoise. You could use an incandescent bulb, infrared (IR) bulb, or ceramic heat emitter (CHE). I am not sure how energy efficiency compares among these three types, but I use CHEs for a couple of reasons. For one thing, they emit zero visible light - only heat - so you can use them at night if you need to (although I turn them off at night anyway, to simulate natural cool-down). Also, CHEs last a long time; they are simply made of a heating element (a resistor) surrounded by ceramic, so they are supposed to last for years before needing to be replaced (about 3 years, I believe). So, even though CHEs are more expensive upfront, they save money in the long-run. Those are the reasons why I use CHEs. I'd be curious to hear what others think of incandescent and IR bulbs, though (or heat rocks and under-tank heaters, for that matter).


----------



## OllieInAZ (May 20, 2011)

Agree, I prefer CHEs.


----------



## coreyc (May 21, 2011)

I to agree on the CHE will out last a IR bulb and it does not put out light I also use a under tank heater under my humid hide to keep the temp nice and cozy


----------



## TortBrain (May 21, 2011)

I could not get a CHE in my country and hence, I'm using a IR. Just gotten 2 more as spare


----------



## yagyujubei (May 21, 2011)

I really like the CHE. I have used infrared with good results, but they don't seem to last nearly as long.


----------



## TortBrain (May 21, 2011)

Agree. My 1st IR lasted no more then 2mths. Sigh~
How much does a IR cost over at your side? It cost less then usd4 for 1 at my side.


----------



## yagyujubei (May 21, 2011)

TortBrain said:


> Agree. My 1st IR lasted no more then 2mths. Sigh~
> How much does a IR cost over at your side? It cost less then usd4 for 1 at my side.


They're about $7 or 8USD around here. If you bump them while they're on, they can burn out. The CHE seems to last a long time.


----------



## relaxkuma123 (May 21, 2011)

For my side price is incredibly high, 
IR 11.5 USD/pcs.
CHE 40 USD/pcs.

Then, finally today I decided buying IR because of cheaper price.


----------



## DeanS (May 21, 2011)

You won't find too many tort owners that will go against the CHE...this is ALWAYS the best bet for nighttime heat!



relaxkuma123 said:


> For my side price is incredibly high,
> IR 11.5 USD/pcs.
> CHE 40 USD/pcs.
> 
> Then, finally today I decided buying IR because of cheaper price.



There's a reason it's cheaper...it's not as effective.


----------



## TortBrain (May 21, 2011)

Argh, makes me wanna change. Will source for it..


----------



## DesertGrandma (May 22, 2011)

I like my che and use it with a thermostat. Anytime the temps get too low for my baby the che comes on. perfect.



TortBrain said:


> Argh, makes me wanna change. Will source for it..



Your torts tied up in a bow are adorable.


----------

